
Ask HN: Can you list the mobile phones that you have used in the past? - vishnuharidas
Can you remember all of them? Can you list them in chronological order?<p>My List:<p><pre><code>  2007 - Sony Ericsson (forgot the model name)
  2008 - Motorola W230
  2010 - Nokia C5
  2010 - LG Optimus One P500 (Android 2.1)
  2012 - Sony Xperia S (Android 4.0)
  2014 - Huawei Honor U-19 (Android 4.4)
  2015 - Motorola G3 (Android 5.0)
  2017 - Motorola G5 Plus (Android 7.1)
</code></pre>
What is your list?
======
navjack27
HTC Dream

T-Mobile SideKick 4g

Samsung flip phone

Motorola G

Pixel 1

Pixel 2

